# Decent Affordable housing in Milan



## Marlena (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,
I'm moving to Milan with my husband and 7-year old son this September.
I've started looking for apartments and need some help.
Basically I want to know if anyone could give me advice on which areas in/around Milan are affordable but still decent and suitable for living with a family.
We don't want to be in the historic centre or anywhere near it. However, would like to stay within the subway/tram line limits of Milan.
Which neighbourhoods would you suggest?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Marlena said:


> Hi,
> I'm moving to Milan with my husband and 7-year old son this September.
> I've started looking for apartments and need some help.
> Basically I want to know if anyone could give me advice on which areas in/around Milan are affordable but still decent and suitable for living with a family.
> ...


Have you decided on a school yet? Is it close to work? Commuting is a necessary evil but in the Summer the metro can be stifling while in Spring and Winter any walk can be wet!

If you can rent short term, that will allow you to have a good look around and find areas that will suit you. Monza and Varese are popular with expats but would require a car, we live in San Donato which is at the end of the yellow line and very green with lots of play parks but is not cheap as there are many expats here working for eni and it's pretty dead at weekends. Great if you want a quiet life, cycle, go to the park or want access to to Tangenziale to travel but if you are looking for nightlife, restaurants etc then no!
Porta Romana has been popular with friends wanting the best of both worlds, still on the yellow line and a bit more cosmopolitan, with access to both metro and trams it might be a good idea?


----------



## Marlena (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Ficklemiss. Much appreciated. 
From what you describe Porta Romana sounds like an area we would like.
In terms of schools its a bit hard. 

I grew up in Canada and Germany where public education is the norm and is of high quality and I guess my husband and I prefer the concept of a public education. So I would like to place my son in either State school or possibly Montessori. I found a bi-lingual montessory school but they don't seem to be responding in the summer and I'm dazed and confused about the public school registration rules and procedures.
I've been told there are limited spots for foreigners. However, I hold an EU passport. So am I a foreigner or local? How does this work?


----------

